# Cartoons A-Z



## Goblin

Name cartoon shows, specials, and movies........

A-Atom Ant


----------



## morbidmike

B-batman


----------



## Goblin

C-Captain Caveman


----------



## Rohr Manor

D - Dora the Explorer


----------



## Goblin

E-Ed, Edd, and Eddy


----------



## morbidmike

F-fantastic 4


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Garfield


----------



## The Creepster

H - He-Man and the Masters of the Universe


----------



## Goblin

I-It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown


----------



## The Creepster

J - Jonny Quest


----------



## Goblin

K-King Leonardo


----------



## The Creepster

L - Liquid Television


----------



## Howlinmadjack

M - Marvelous Adventures of Flapjack


----------



## Goblin

N-New Adventures of Scooby Doo & Scrappy Doo


----------



## Evil Andrew

O - One Big Happy


----------



## The Creepster

P - Power Puff Girls


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quack Pack


----------



## Howlinmadjack

R - Robot chicken


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

S - Spongebob


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Teletubbies


----------



## morbidmike

U-under dog


----------



## The Creepster

V - Hmmmm VENTURE BROTHERS


----------



## Goblin

W-Woody Woodpecker


----------



## The Creepster

X - X-Men


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yaky Doodle


----------



## Evil Andrew

Z - Zippy the Pinhead


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A - Atom Ant


----------



## Goblin

B-Barney Rubble


----------



## fick209

C - Casper The Friendly Ghost


----------



## Howlinmadjack

D - Dick Dasterdly


----------



## Evil Andrew

E -Eeyore


----------



## Spooky1

F = Felix the Cat


----------



## Evil Andrew

G - Gumby


----------



## Goblin

H-Huckleberry Hound


----------



## The Creepster

I - I am Weasel


----------



## Goblin

J-Johnny Bravo


----------



## The Creepster

K - King of the Hill


----------



## trishaanne

L-Lion-O (Thundercats)


----------



## The Creepster

M - Mission Hill


----------



## Howlinmadjack

N - Nemo


----------



## Wyatt Furr

O- Oswald the Rabbitt


----------



## Howlinmadjack

P - Peter Pan


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickdraw McGraw


----------



## The Creepster

R - Robot Chicken


----------



## fick209

S - Spongebob Square Pants


----------



## morbidmike

T-teenage mutant ninja turtles hero's in a half shell turtle power


----------



## Goblin

U-Underdog


----------



## The Creepster

V - Voltron: Defender of the Universe


----------



## Evil Andrew

W - Wimpy 

I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today ......


----------



## The Creepster

X - Xavier: Renegade Angel


----------



## Zurgh

Y-yuyu hakusho


----------



## Goblin

Z-Z Gundam


----------



## The Creepster

Aqua Teen Hunger Force...."I don't need no instructions on how to ROCK!!!!!!"


----------



## Goblin

B-Beany and Cecil


----------



## Howlinmadjack

C - Chance pop session


----------



## Evil Andrew

D - Dagwood


----------



## Howlinmadjack

E - Emperor's New School


----------



## The Creepster

F - Freakazoid!..."I MUST SUCCEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## scareme

G-Go Go Gadget


----------



## Evil Queen

H - Happy Tree Friends


----------



## Goblin

I-Iam Weasel


----------



## The Creepster

J - Johnny Bravo


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

K-Kimba The White Lion


----------



## Goblin

L-Linus


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

M - Mickey Mouse


----------



## Zurgh

N- Naruto


----------



## Goblin

O-Oswald Rabbit


----------



## The Creepster

P - Pinky and the Brain


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickdraw McGraw


----------



## The Creepster

R - Roland and Rattfink


----------



## Evil Andrew

S - Scrooge McDuck


----------



## The Creepster

T - Turbo Teen


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underdog


----------



## Spooky1

V - Venture Brothers (One of my favorites)


----------



## Howlinmadjack

W - World of Quest


----------



## Goblin

X-X-Men Evolution


----------



## The Creepster

Y - Young Robin Hood


----------



## scareme

Z-Ziggy


----------



## Goblin

A-Andy Panda


----------



## Evil Andrew

B - Bart Simpson


----------



## Goblin

C-Captin Planet


----------



## The Creepster

D - Danger Mouse


----------



## Goblin

E-Ed, Edd, and Eddy


----------



## The Creepster

F - Fat Albert


----------



## Goblin

G-Goof Troop


----------



## The Creepster

H - Home Movies


----------



## Goblin

I-Izzy the buzzard


----------



## morbidmike

J-Jetson's


----------



## Goblin

K-King Leonardo


----------



## The Creepster

L - Lucy, The Daughter of the Devil


----------



## Goblin

M-Mickey Mouse


----------



## The Creepster

N - Neighbors from Hell


----------



## Goblin

O-Oswald Rabbit


----------



## The Creepster

P - Pocket Monsters


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickdraw McGraw


----------



## Spooky1

R - Red Hot Ridinghood


----------



## Goblin

S-Sally Brown (Peanuts)


----------



## Evil Andrew

T - Tom from Tom & Jerry


----------



## Goblin

U-Underdog


----------



## scareme

V-Veggie Tales


----------



## Goblin

W-Wilbur the mouse


----------



## scareme

X-X-men


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogi Bear


----------



## scareme

Z-Zorro


----------



## Goblin

A-Ant and the Aardvark


----------



## scareme

B-Buzz Lightyear


----------



## Goblin

Captain Planet


----------



## scareme

D-Deputy Dawg


----------



## Goblin

E-Ed, Edd, and Eddy


----------



## scareme

F-Flash Gordon


----------



## Goblin

G-Goofy


----------



## scareme

H-Huckleberry Hound


----------



## Goblin

I-I weasel


----------



## scareme

J-Johnny Bravo


----------



## Goblin

K-King Kong


----------



## scareme

L-Loopy De Loop


----------



## Goblin

M-Minnie Mouse


----------



## Evil Andrew

N - Ned Flanders


----------



## Goblin

O-Oswald Rabbit


----------



## Spooky1

P - Penelope Pitstop


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickdraw McGraw


----------



## nixie

R-Rugrats


----------



## Goblin

S-Samurai Jack


----------



## Dark Star

T - The Last Air Bender


----------



## The Creepster

U - Up Late with Stewie and Brian


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Venture Brothers


----------



## Goblin

W-Wally Walrus


----------



## Johnny Thunder

X - X-Men Evolution


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogi Bear


----------



## Moon Dog

Z - Zelda, The Legend of


----------



## Spooky1

A - Augie Doggie and Doggie Daddy


----------



## Goblin

B-Beanie and Cecil


----------



## Lord Homicide

Clifford the Big Red Dog


----------



## Spooky1

D - Dexter's Laboratory


----------



## Goblin

E-Ed, Edd, and Eddy


----------



## Lord Homicide

Felix the Cat


----------



## highbury

G-Force: Battle of the Planets (or the Japanese title, Gatchaman, will also work)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

H: Hurculoids, The


----------



## Spooky1

I - Incredibles


----------



## Goblin

J-Jetsons, The


----------



## PirateLady

K- Kim Possible


----------



## Spooky1

L - Loony Toons


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Mr Magoo


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-noddy


----------



## Goblin

O-Oswald Rabbit


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Popeye


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quick draw mcgraw


----------



## Spooky1

R - Ruff and Ready


----------



## Goblin

S-Star Trek: The Animated Series


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tasmanian Devil


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-underdog


----------



## Spooky1

V - Venture Brothers


----------



## Goblin

W-Wally Walrus


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xaviar


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogi Bear


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zuko


----------



## Spooky1

A - Aeon Flux


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-ben 10


----------



## Moon Dog

C - C. B. Bears


----------



## Spooky1

D - Danger Mouse


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-emperor"s new school


----------



## Goblin

F-Flintstones, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-garfield


----------



## Spooky1

H - Huckleberry Hound


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-inspector gadget


----------



## Goblin

J-Jetsons, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-krusty the clown


----------



## Spooky1

L - Laff-A-Lympics


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mighty mouse


----------



## Goblin

N-New Adventures of Scooby Doo


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-osmosis jones


----------



## Spooky1

P - Perils of Penelope Pitstop


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickdraw McGraw


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rupert bear


----------



## Spooky1

S - Super Friends


----------



## Goblin

T-Tennessee Tuxedo


----------



## Moon Dog

U - Underdog


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-velma


----------



## Moon Dog

W - Wimpy


----------



## Spooky1

X - X-Men


----------



## Moon Dog

Y - Yello


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zatchbell


----------



## Goblin

A-Atom Ant


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-batman


----------



## Spooky1

C - Crusader Rabbit


----------



## RoxyBlue

D - Deputy Dawg


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

E - Earthworm Jim


----------



## Goblin

F-Flintstones, The


----------



## Moon Dog

G - Groovy Ghoulies


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-hercules


----------



## highbury

I - Inspector Gadget


----------



## Spooky1

J - Justice League


----------



## Goblin

K-King Leonardo


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-larry the lobster


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Mighty Mouse


----------



## Spooky1

N - Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-osmosis jones


----------



## Moon Dog

P - Popeye


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quick draw mcgraw


----------



## Goblin

R-Ruff and Ready


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-scooby-do


----------



## Goblin

T-Tennessee Tuxedo


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-unown (pokemon)


----------



## Goblin

V-Voltron


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-woody woodpecker


----------



## Spooky1

X - X-men


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yogi bear


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zorro


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-alvin the chipmunk


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Beetlejuice


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-captain caveman


----------



## Spooky1

D - Deputy Dog


----------



## Goblin

W-Ed, Edd, and Eddy


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-felix the cat


----------



## Spooky1

G - Godzilla


----------



## Moon Dog

H - Hair Bear Bunch


----------



## Goblin

I-Incredibles, The


----------



## Moon Dog

J - Jetsons


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kim possible


----------



## Spooky1

Looney Tunes


----------



## Moon Dog

M - Mr Magoo


----------



## highbury

N - Naruto


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-optimus prime


----------



## Goblin

P-Peter Pottamus


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quagmire


----------



## Spooky1

R - Road Runner


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-scrappy-doo


----------



## Moon Dog

T - Tom & Jerry


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-underdog


----------



## Spooky1

V - Voltron


----------



## Goblin

W-Wally Walrus


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xavier


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogi Bear


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-zuko


----------



## highbury

A - Astro Boy


----------



## Spooky1

B - Betty Boop


----------



## Goblin

C-Cow and Chicken


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-daffy duck


----------



## Kaoru

E-Ed, Edd and Eddy


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-felix the cat


----------



## Spooky1

G - Godzilla


----------



## Goblin

H-Huckleberry Hound


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-ivy the terrible


----------



## Spooky1

J - Johnny Bravo


----------



## Goblin

K-King Leonardo


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Laugh Olympics


----------



## Lord Homicide

Mighty Mouse


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nemo


----------



## Spooky1

O - The Osmonds


----------



## highbury

P - Popeye


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickdraw McGraw


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rupert bear


----------



## Goblin

S-Scooby Doo


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tweety bird


----------



## Goblin

U-Underdog


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-voltron


----------



## Spooky1

W - Wonder Woman


----------



## Goblin

X-Xmen Evolution


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yogi bear


----------



## Spooky1

Z - Zorro


----------



## Goblin

A-Atom Ant


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-batman


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Casper


----------



## Goblin

D-Deputy Dawg


----------



## Spooky1

E - Ewoks and Star Wars Droids Adventure Hour


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein Jr.


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-garfield


----------



## highbury

H - Harvey Birdman, Attorney At Law


----------



## Moon Dog

I - Incredibles


----------



## Spooky1

J - Johnny Quest


----------



## Goblin

K-King Leonardo


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lilo


----------



## Goblin

J-Jimney Cricket


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kissyfur


----------



## Spooky1

L - Lassie's Rescue Rangers


----------



## Goblin

M-Magilla Gorilla


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nemo


----------



## MrGrimm

O - One Hundred and One Dalmatians


----------



## Goblin

P-Peanuts


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quick draw mcgraw


----------



## Spooky1

R - Redakai


----------



## Goblin

S-Scooby Doo


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-tom and jerry


----------



## Spooky1

U - Underdog


----------



## Goblin

V-Veronica


----------



## MrGrimm

W - Where in the world is Carmen San-diego?


----------



## Spooky1

X - X-Men


----------



## MrGrimm

Y - Yogi Bear


----------



## Goblin

X-X-Men Evoultion


----------



## graveyardmaster

Y-yogi bear


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zorro


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-alvin the chipmunk


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Bugs Bunny


----------



## Goblin

C-Cecil the Seasick Sea Serpent


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dick dastardly


----------



## Spooky1

E - Ed, Edd and Eddy


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

F - Fry, Phillip J


----------



## Moon Dog

G - George of the Jungle


----------



## Goblin

H-Huckleberry Hound


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-inspector gadget


----------



## Goblin

J-Johnny Quest


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kissyfur


----------



## Goblin

L-Lady and the Tramp


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mickey mouse


----------



## Goblin

N-New Adventures of Scooby Doo


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-osmosis jones


----------



## Goblin

P-Peanuts


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quick draw mcgraw


----------



## Spooky1

R - Rugrats


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-smurfs


----------



## Goblin

T-Tennessee Tuxedo


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-underdog


----------



## Goblin

V-Voltron


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-woody woodpecker


----------



## Goblin

X-X-Men Evolution


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yogi bear


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zorro


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-arthur


----------



## highbury

B - Blue Falcon and Dynomutt


----------



## graveyardmaster

C-captain caveman


----------



## Goblin

D-Daffy Duck


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-edd n eddy


----------



## Spooky1

F - Flintstones


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-garfield


----------



## Goblin

H-Huckleberry Hound


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-inspector gadget


----------



## SterchCinemas

j- Jack, Samaurai


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kissyfur


----------



## Moon Dog

L - Laugh Olympics


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

M-Mickey Mouse


----------



## Goblin

N-Nemo


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

O-Oswald


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-pink panther


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickdraw McGraw


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rugrats


----------



## Goblin

S-Scooby Doo


----------



## graveyardmaster

t-top cat


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

U-Underdog


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-voltron


----------



## MrGrimm

W - Woody Woodpecker


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-x-men cartoon series


----------



## Goblin

Y-Yogi Bear


----------



## MrGrimm

Z -Zorro


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-astroboy


----------



## MrGrimm

B - BeetleJuice


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-captain caveman


----------



## MrGrimm

D - Danger Mouse


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-ed,ed and eddie


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein Jr.


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-garfield


----------



## Goblin

H-Huckleberry Hound


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-ivy the terrible


----------



## Goblin

J-Jetsons, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-king kong


----------



## Goblin

L-Linus Van Pelt


----------



## MrGrimm

M - Mafalda


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-noddy


----------



## MrGrimm

O-Oswald


----------



## Goblin

P-Peanuts


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quick draw mcgraw


----------



## MrGrimm

R - (The) Real Ghostbusters


----------



## graveyardmaster

S-scooby-doo


----------



## MrGrimm

T - Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles!


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-underdog


----------



## Goblin

V-Veronica Lodge


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-woody woodpecker


----------



## Goblin

X-X-Men Evolution


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yogi bear


----------



## MrGrimm

Z - Zorro


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-astro


----------



## MrGrimm

B - Bugs Bunny Show


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-captain caveman


----------



## MrGrimm

D - Digimon


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-ed,ed, and eddie


----------



## MrGrimm

F - Fraggle Rock


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-garfield


----------



## MrGrimm

H - Horace


----------



## highbury

I -InuYasha


----------



## Goblin

J-Jetsons, The


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kim possible


----------



## highbury

L - Laff-A-Lympics


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mickey mouse


----------



## Goblin

N-Nemo


----------



## graveyardmaster

o-osmosis jones


----------



## Goblin

P--Peanuts


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quick draw mcgraw


----------



## Goblin

R-Ruff and Reddy


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-scooby doo


----------



## Irish Witch

T-Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-underdog


----------



## Irish Witch

V-Velma-from scooby doo


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-woody woodpecker


----------



## Irish Witch

X-X Men


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yogi bear


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zorro


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-astroboy


----------



## Irish Witch

B-Batman


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-captain caveman


----------



## Irish Witch

D-Dexter


----------



## graveyardmaster

e-ed, ed, and eddie


----------



## RoxyBlue

F - Fractured Fairytales


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-garfield


----------



## MrGrimm

H - He-Man


----------



## Goblin

I-Ichabod and Mr. Toad


----------



## Irish Witch

J-Johnny Bravo


----------



## Goblin

K-King Leonardo


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lilo and stitch


----------



## Irish Witch

M-Mickey mouse


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nemo


----------



## Goblin

O-Oswald Rabbit


----------



## Irish Witch

P-Powerpuff girls


----------



## graveyardmaster

q-quick draw mcgraw


----------



## Irish Witch

R-roger rabbit


----------



## RoxyBlue

S - Superman


----------



## badgerbadger

T - thundercats - hoooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Goblin

U-Underdog


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-voltron


----------



## Irish Witch

W-Winnie the pooh


----------



## Goblin

X-X-Men Evolution


----------



## graveyardmaster

y-yogi bear


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zorro


----------



## badgerbadger

A - Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## Moon Dog

B - Bugs Bunny


----------



## Goblin

C-Charlie Brown


----------



## Irish Witch

D-Droopy


----------



## Goblin

E-Ed, Edd, and Eddy


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-the flintstones


----------



## Irish Witch

G-Garfield


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-hercules


----------



## Goblin

I-Ichabod and Mr. Toad


----------



## Irish Witch

J-Johnny Bravo


----------



## Goblin

K-King Leonardo


----------



## Irish Witch

L-lilo and stitch


----------



## Goblin

M-Mickey Mouse


----------



## Irish Witch

N-Nemo


----------



## Goblin

O-Oswald rabbit


----------



## Irish Witch

P-Pink Panther


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickdraw McGraw


----------



## Irish Witch

R-Road Runner


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-smurfs


----------



## Goblin

T-Tennessee Tuxedo


----------



## graveyardmaster

u-underdog


----------



## RoxyBlue

V - Voltron


----------



## Irish Witch

W-Woody Woodpecker


----------



## graveyardmaster

x-xavier


----------



## Irish Witch

Y-Yogi bear


----------



## graveyardmaster

z-ziggy


----------



## Goblin

A-Atom Ant


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-ben 10


----------



## Irish Witch

C-Care Bears


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-dora the explorer


----------



## Irish Witch

E-Ed, ed and eddy


----------



## highbury

F - Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Goblin

G-Godzilla


----------



## Irish Witch

H-Homer Simpson


----------



## graveyardmaster

i-inspector gadget


----------



## Goblin

J-Jetsons, The


----------



## Irish Witch

K-king kong


----------



## Goblin

L-Linus Van Pelt


----------



## Irish Witch

M-Muppet babies


----------



## Goblin

N-Nemo


----------



## Irish Witch

O-Odie-Garfield


----------



## Goblin

P-Peanuts


----------



## Irish Witch

Q-Quickdraw McGraw


----------



## Goblin

R-Ruff n Reddy


----------



## Irish Witch

S- SpongeBob


----------



## Goblin

T-Tennessee Tuxedo


----------



## the bloody chef

U - Underdog :xbones:


----------



## graveyardmaster

v-voltron


----------



## Goblin

W-Wally Walrus


----------



## the bloody chef

Y- Yogi Bear


----------



## Goblin

x-xavier


----------



## the bloody chef

OK...yogi goes here....I couldn't think of an 'X'.......


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zorro


----------



## CaptainCadaver

A-Angela Anaconda


----------



## scareme

B-Bozo the Clown


----------



## Goblin

C-Charlie Brown


----------



## Ramonadona

Deputy Dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Ed, Edd, and Eddy


----------



## Goblin

F-Frankenstein Jr.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

G - Great Grape Ape Show, The


----------



## Spooky1

H - Hot Wheels


----------



## Goblin

I-Impossibles, The


----------



## Monk

J - Jabber Jaw


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - Katzenjammer Kids


----------



## CrazedHaunter

L-Little orphan annie


----------



## Goblin

M-Mighty Mouse


----------



## Ramonadona

N - Naruto


----------



## Goblin

O-Oswald Rabbit


----------



## rottincorps

P- Penelope Pitstop


----------



## RoxyBlue

Q - Quick Draw McGraw


----------



## Monk

R - Ritchie Rich


----------



## Goblin

S-Scooby Doo


----------



## Bone Dancer

T - Tennessee tuxedo and his friends


----------



## RoxyBlue

U - Underdog


----------



## Monk

V - Voltron


----------



## Dark Angel 27

w-Winx Club


----------



## Goblin

X-X-Men Evoluton


----------



## highbury

Y - Yogi Bear & Friends


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zorro


----------



## highbury

A - Atom Ant


----------



## RoxyBlue

B - Batman


----------



## Goblin

C-Cecil the sea sick sea serpent


----------



## highbury

D - Dangermouse


----------



## RoxyBlue

E - Ed, Edd, and Eddy


----------



## Goblin

F-Flintstones, The


----------



## scareme

G-Go Go Gorilla


----------



## Goblin

H-Huckleberry Hound


----------



## scareme

I-Ichabod Crane


----------



## Goblin

J-Jetsons, The


----------



## Monk

K - King of the Hill


----------



## scareme

L-Linus


----------



## Goblin

M-Mighty Mouse


----------



## scareme

O-Olive Oil


----------



## highbury

P - Peppermint Patty


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickdraw McGraw


----------



## highbury

R - Rocky and Bullwinkle


----------



## Goblin

S-Scooby Doo


----------



## RoxyBlue

T - Thundercats


----------



## Goblin

U-Underdog


----------



## Spooky1

V - Venture Brothers


----------



## Goblin

W-Wally Walrus


----------



## awokennightmare

X-X-Men


----------



## scareme

Y-Yogi Bear


----------



## awokennightmare

Z-Zorro


----------



## scareme

A-Astro


----------



## awokennightmare

B - Batman


----------



## Goblin

C-Captain Caveman


----------



## scareme

D-Deputy Dogg


----------



## Goblin

E-Ed, Edd, and Eddy


----------



## Spooky1

F - Fantastic Four


----------



## Goblin

G-Godzilla


----------



## crazy xmas

H- Hercules


----------



## Goblin

I-Impossibles, The


----------



## Evil Andrew

J - Jetsons


----------



## Dark Angel 27

K- Kickbuttkowski (never watched the show but it's the only K I could remember.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

L - Looney Tunes


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-mickey mouse


----------



## Goblin

N-New Adventures of Scooby Doo


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## scareme

P-Porky Pig


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickdraw McGraw


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

R-Roger Rabbit


----------



## Goblin

S-Scooby Doo


----------



## kauldron

T - Thundercats


----------



## Goblin

U-Underdog


----------



## graveyardmaster

V --Velma Rubble (flintstones)


----------



## kauldron

W - Wilma Flintstone


----------



## highbury

X - Xamot and Tomax (GI Joe)


----------



## ATLfun

Y- Yogi Bear


----------



## Goblin

Z-Zorro


----------



## kauldron

A - Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## ATLfun

B- Bob's Burgers


----------



## highbury

C - Cowboy Bebop


----------



## SterchCinemas

D- Dragonball Z


----------



## Goblin

E-Ed, Edd, and Eddy


----------



## highbury

F - Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Goblin

G-Goofy


----------



## scareme

H-Huckleberry Hound


----------



## Goblin

I-Ichabod and Mr. Toad


----------



## Spooky1

J - Josie and the pussy Cats


----------



## RoxyBlue

K - King of the Hill


----------



## Goblin

L-Looney Tunes


----------



## highbury

M - Mighty Mouse


----------



## Howlinmadjack

N - Nancy


----------



## Goblin

O-Oswald Rabbit


----------



## Howlinmadjack

P - Popeye


----------



## Goblin

Q-Quickdraw McGraw


----------



## Spooky1

R - Ruff and Reddy


----------



## Howlinmadjack

S - Scooby-Doo


----------



## RoxyBlue

T-Tennessee Tuxedo


----------



## Howlinmadjack

U - Underdog


----------



## Goblin

V-Velma Dinkley


----------



## Johnnylee

W - Wile E. Coyote


----------

